# Sonido que producen las serpientes



## JosefKarolys

Saludos!
¿Alguien sabe qué palabra es la adecuada para referirse al sonido que producen las serpientes -como la cobra- cuando están irritadas y amenazan? Es parecido al de los gatos cuando están furiosos. No quiero usar la palabra "rugido", porque realmente no lo es. Técnicamente, tampoco es un silbido. ¿Me ayudan?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Ceceo, tal vez.
¡Ceeeeeeeeeeee!
Hay referencias en la web, no muy claras. Por confirmar.
Otra cosa es el sonido de la cascabel. Cascabelea.


----------



## Ushuaia

Para mí era un _siseo_, pero el DRAE no está del todo de acuerdo. Para ellos es un silbo.


----------



## torrebruno

Creo recordar que siempre lo he visto escrito asociado a _silbido_. "El _silbido _de la serpiente".


----------



## Vampiro

Las serpientes sisean.
También he visto por ahí lo de "silbido", pero nada me parece más inadecuado.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Canela Mad

Vampiro said:


> Las serpientes sisean.
> También he visto por ahí lo de "silbido", pero nada me parece más inadecuado.
> Saludos.
> _



Me uno a los partidarios del siseo. No me imagino a una serpiente silbando, a no ser que quiera parar un taxi o venga contenta porque le han subido el sueldo.


----------



## Calambur

Hubiera jurado que las serpientes logran una suerte de *silbido*, pero el DUE dice que es un *silbo*. 
Tal vez podría decirse que el sonido que producen es como un *chasquido *o como un *bufido*.
Pero, en cualquier caso, mejor no provocarles esa reacción.


----------



## Lurrezko

Calambur said:


> Hubiera jurado que las serpientes logran una suerte de *silbido*, pero el DUE dice que es un *silbo*.
> Tal vez podría decirse que el sonido que producen es como un *chasquido *o como un *bufido*.
> Pero, en cualquier caso, mejor no provocarles esa reacción.



Un *bufido* para mí también, en el caso de una cobra. Como el de los gatos. 

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

¿Si el serpiento bufa, la serpienta muge?
_


----------



## romarsan

Para mi las serpientes sibilan, pero creo que lo saqué de Harry Potter.


----------



## Lurrezko

Vampiro said:


> ¿Si el serpiento bufa, la serpienta muge?
> _



Pero una cobra no bufa como los toros, sino como los gatos, no sé si me explico. Quizá sea un catalanismo: por aquí usamos mucho *bufar* con el sentido de soplar. En cambio, tuve una pitón muy hermosa que silbaba. He pedido pasar la pregunta al Foro Ofidio-Español.

Saludos


----------



## romarsan

No... bufar es lo que hace mi santo cuando le interrumpes la visión de un partido televisado.


----------



## Colchonero

romarsan said:


> No... bufar es lo que hace mi santo cuando le interrumpes la visión de un partido televisado.



Eso no es bufar: es justa y santa indignación.

¿Ustedes vosotros estáis seguros de que las serpientes emiten algún sonido? Las que alguna vez (pocas) me he topado por el campo nunca han dicho ni mú. Cabe la posibilidad de que todas fueran discretas y educadas, claro está.


----------



## Vampiro

Las serpientes son sordomudas (¡es en serio!)
El siseo lo produce el sonido de su lengua viperina al cortar el aire o el cuerpo al deslizarse.
Yo era un convencido de que los gatos mullaban o ronroneaban, ahora resulta que bufan como una cobra.
(Tsss, tsss, Lurre... yo tengo una tortuga que silba La Cumparsita)
_


----------



## Lurrezko

Es que los quelonios son muy melómanos.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Para mí que sisean. 

Piensssa en mí... sssssólo en mí..... (con misss saludosss a Kaa).


----------



## torrebruno

¡Es verdad, es verdad, Kaa hablaba así!:
_Tú y yo sssomosss de la misssma sssangreee..._


----------



## Quiviscumque

El DRAE en esto no es muy exacto. "Sisear" y "siseo" son palabras empleadas para describir sonidos procedentes de animales y objetos de toda clase. Sin esforzarme demasiado, encuentro esto en el CORDE:

_En la cañada croaron las ranas, quebrando el uniforme *siseo de los grillos*_
(Güiraldes)

_De los telares asciende un *siseo de moscas* presas_
(Asturias)

_En cierta ocasión[...] tropecé sin darme cuenta con *una gran culebra de agua* [...]__ surgió su cuello de una yarda, con unos desagradables ojos de abalorio y un vicioso *siseo a través de sus pequeños dientes puntiagudos* [...] _
(Rafael Nogales Méndez)


_el *siseo de la lluvia* como un murmullo de grillos..._
(Rulfo)

_Y *la lechuza, que sisea*  como si alguien llamase misteriosamente... _
(Fernández Flores)

_y *el viento sisea* entre los árboles_
(Vargas Llosa)


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Colchonero said:


> Eso no es bufar: es justa y santa indignación.
> 
> ¿Ustedes vosotros estáis seguros de que las serpientes emiten algún sonido? Las que alguna vez (pocas) me he topado por el campo nunca han dicho ni mú. Cabe la posibilidad de que todas fueran discretas y educadas, claro está.



No tengo experiencia con serpientes, pues solo conozco las de los serpentarios de los zoos. Pero he visto cantidad de culebras
y las he cazado, y no he oído que emitan silbidos ni ningún otro sonido. 
Para la serpiente de cascabel el sonido supongo que se llama cascabeleo y emitirlo cascabelear.


----------



## torrebruno

Me has dado una idea, Quiviscumque:
He buscado en *Google libros* "siseo serpiente" con este resultado: 1240 respuestas. La opción "silbido serpiente" ha respondido con 28 900 respuestas. No hay color, ganador por puntos: *silbido*.


----------



## Lurrezko

A ver, un poco de orden, caballeros. Cuando una cobra está iracunda, tal que así, yo no creo que silbe o sisee, que es el sonido que producen estos bichos cuando sacan la lengua bífida con la boca cerrada o cuando hablan en las películas de magos imberbes. Lo que hacen en mi tierra (las famosas cobras catalanas) es *bufar*, como los gatos. Por lo demás, para sisear o silbar hay que tener la boca cerrada, digo yo.


----------



## edw

Lurrezko said:


> A ver, un poco de orden, caballeros. Cuando una cobra está iracunda, tal que así, yo no creo que silbe o sisee, que es el sonido que producen estos bichos cuando sacan la lengua bífida con la boca cerrada o cuando hablan en las películas de magos imberbes. Lo que hacen en mi tierra (las famosas cobras catalanas) es *bufar*, como los gatos. Por lo demás, para sisear o silbar hay que tener la boca cerrada, digo yo.



¿Pero te estás refiriendo a este término?:

*bufar**.* (Voz onomat.).
* 1.     * intr. Dicho de un animal, especialmente de un toro o de un caballo: Resoplar con ira y furor.
* 2.     * intr. coloq. Dicho de una persona: Manifestar su ira o enojo extremo de algún modo.
* 3.     * intr. coloq._ Mur._ *soplar*      (‖ despedir aire por la boca).
* 4.     * prnl. Dicho de una pared: *bofarse.
*
Es que no veo dónde calza la serpiente, sinceramente.


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que esta noche voy a tener pesadillas...


----------



## romarsan

Pinairun said:


> Creo que esta noche voy a tener pesadillas...



Pero sin sonido que las serpientes son sordomudas


----------



## Pinairun

romarsan said:


> Pero sin sonido que las serpientes son sordomudas



Pues sí que eso me consuela a mí mucho...


----------



## Lurrezko

edw said:


> ¿Pero te estás refiriendo a este término?:
> 
> *bufar**.* (Voz onomat.).
> * 1.     * intr. Dicho de un animal, especialmente de un toro o de un caballo: Resoplar con ira y furor.
> * 2.     * intr. coloq. Dicho de una persona: Manifestar su ira o enojo extremo de algún modo.
> * 3.     * intr. coloq._ Mur._ *soplar*      (‖ despedir aire por la boca).
> * 4.     * prnl. Dicho de una pared: *bofarse.
> *
> Es que no veo dónde calza la serpiente, sinceramente.



En mi tierra, insisto, calza en la 3ª acepción.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

La naturaleza es sabia.
¿Para qué va a querer silbar una serpiente si ni siquiera se puede escuchar?

_


----------



## Pinairun

Vampiro said:


> La naturaleza es sabia.
> ¿Para qué va a querer silbar una serpiente si ni siquiera se puede escuchar?
> 
> _



Ni siquiera sabrá que silba. Quizá piense que solo sopla.


----------



## Calambur

Para mí que aunque sean sordas pueden emitir sonidos. ¿O acaso la sordera es causa de mudez?


----------



## Quiviscumque

En el DRAE, la primera acepción de "silbo" es
1. m. Sonido agudo que hace el aire.

Por tanto, el típico sonido que hace el viento es un "silbo" y, por analogía, también el sonido de la serpiente Kaa y compañeras de arrastre. De la misma forma, en latín -que me corrijan quienes sepan más- las serpientes "sibilant", o sea, "silban".

Sin embargo, en la lengua contemporánea "silbar" se asocia preferentemente  a cosas como el "silbo gomero". 

Por otra parte, el sonido agudo que hace el aire -o un animal- puede parecer una "s", o algo diferente. Si parece una "s", la palabra más propia es "siseo", aunque "silbo" sea la  palabra genérica y la única recogida en el DRAE.

Aquí el inglés nos gana- ¡hay que fastidiarse!- pues, por lo que yo sé, no es lo mismo "hissing" que "whistling".


----------



## Vampiro

Pinairun said:


> Ni siquiera sabrá que silba. Quizá piense que solo sopla.


Juá, me acordé de un viejo chiste:
_Beethoven era tan sordo, pero tan sordo, que murió creyendo que era pintor.
_
Ups!!!
Se me escapó un off topic.
_


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Después de leer la etimología de sibilino podríamos ir pensando en acuñar una nueva palabra: 'sibilar' , la serpiente sibila.


----------



## torrebruno

Es que dicho así parece que es adjetivo, como la serpiente adivina.


----------



## JosefKarolys

Gracias a todos por sus intervenciones! Me gusta el verbo _bufar_.


----------



## Vampiro

las cosas facilitas said:


> Después de leer la etimología de sibilino podríamos ir pensando en acuñar una nueva palabra: 'sibilar' , la serpiente sibila.


Eso ya lo propuso Romarsan, que a su vez lo sacó de Jarri Poter.
_


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Vampiro said:


> Eso ya lo propuso Romarsan, que a su vez lo sacó de Jarri Poter.
> _



 pues se me pasó por alto, estaría medio dormido.


----------

